# Host-PC (Win7/64bit) als Gast virtualisieren



## Game-Boy (17. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen PC mit Win7-Ultimate 64Bit als Betriebssystem.
Für Testzwecke will ich diesen PC nun virtualisieren und auf dem gleichen PC als Gast unter Virtual PC laufen lassen.

Geht das, und wenn ja wie?

Gruß


----------



## sheel (17. April 2010)

Du willst das Betriebssystem, das du gestartet hast, nocheinmal virtuell laufen lassen?

Ich hab das (aus Langeweile) mal mit XP Prof probiert, es hat funktioniert 
Würde aber generell davon abraten.
Kann wahrscheinlich einiges danebengehen


----------



## Game-Boy (17. April 2010)

Ja genau,

ich will mir halt das Neuaufsetzten des Systems als Testsystem sparen.

mit Xp gehts wahrscheinlich einfacher.


----------



## sheel (17. April 2010)

Dir ist aber klar, wenn du das virtuelle verstellst/zerstörst (zB die VM zum Programme testen verwenden), dass sich jede Festplattenänderung auch auf den Host auswirkt?

Es wäre vielleicht klüger, eine Kopie der Festplatte laufen lassen...
nächstes Problem: geänderte Hardwareumgebung in der VM.

Am besten installierst du ein frisches rauf. Dauert doch nicht so lang


----------



## Game-Boy (17. April 2010)

Nee das ist mir nicht klar,

wie geht denn das?
Ich dachte, ich clone irgendwie das Host-System auf ne virtuelle Festlatte und binde die dann in VPC ein. Dann sind doch beide Betriebssysteme gertennt, oder?


----------



## sheel (17. April 2010)

Ja dann...für mich hats sich von Anfang an so angehört, dass du ohne kopieren etc von den gleichen Dateien aus doppelt starten willst 
Kopieren geht natürlich.
Was aber sein kann, dass du das virtuelle Windows noch einmal aktivieren musst.
Zumindest bei XP ist es so, dass bei bestimmten Hardwareänderungen eine Neuaktivierung erforderlich ist. Kommt halt drauf an, welche Hardware deine VM zu sein vorgibt.


----------



## Game-Boy (18. April 2010)

Ja wie gehts denn nun genau?

Ich habs mit disk2vhd probiert, aber das virtuelle Win7 startet dann nicht. Da muß noch ein Trick dabei sein......


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2010)

Vor Allem bei Windows als Gast kann ich eigentlich nur zur Neuinstallation raten.
Die emulierte Hardware unterscheidet sich gern gewaltig von dem was man wirklich hat. Die Emulation mag zwar recht generische Hardware anbieten, sich darauf zu verlassen dass alle nötigen Treiber mit im Stansardumfang des Systems Sind könnte ist riskant.
Ausserdem ist cloning auch nicht viel schneller als eine Neuinstallation.


----------

